# Help Me Put This into Words?



## MissE (Feb 11, 2018)

There's a dry feel that you get when you use something like a serum, like it just disappears into your skin and almost feels like it evaporated into thin . . . well, skin. I would like to learn how to create products that have that feel but I don't even know what to search for cos I'm not sure how to describe this feeling. 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 11, 2018)

Maybe dry oil?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 11, 2018)

Something that "sinks in" is something that is *absorbed*, whether serum or a new idea.

That being said, what are you planning to do with this new bit of wisdom?


----------



## Cellador (Feb 11, 2018)

It depends greatly on what you're making, but a silicone like cyclomethicone or dimethicone can create that silky, dry feeling.


----------



## earlene (Feb 11, 2018)

If you can find the exact beauty product you want to reproduce, swiftcraftymonkey is the place I would start for trying to backward engineer the product.


----------



## MissE (Feb 12, 2018)

Cellador said:


> It depends greatly on what you're making, but a silicone like cyclomethicone or dimethicone can create that silky, dry feeling.



I think you nailed it, Cellador, silky and dry! I'll be looking into silicone now, especially these two. I wonder if there are close natural alternatives to silicone? Or since it is nature-derived, is it close enough to natural to be added to natural products and still consider them natural, kinda like micas?

Thanks!


----------



## MissE (Feb 12, 2018)

earlene said:


> If you can find the exact beauty product you want to reproduce, swiftcraftymonkey is the place I would start for trying to backward engineer the product.



Thank you, earlene, I'll look now!


----------



## MissE (Feb 12, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Something that "sinks in" is something that is *absorbed*, whether serum or a new idea.
> 
> That being said, what are you planning to do with this new bit of wisdom?



Thanks, Zany_in_CO, I was actually looking for something more than just 'absorbed.' In fact, when I think of it, I want a carrier that does not get absorbed but just delivers something else and then gets on its merry way (if I'm making sense, I don't feel like it ). And, I am looking to formulate something for my face that is not oily.


----------



## Soapprentice (Feb 12, 2018)

I was about to say adding IPM will get stuff absorbed and then u said natural!


----------



## MissE (Feb 12, 2018)

What's IPM?


----------



## MissE (Feb 12, 2018)

What's IPM, please?


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 12, 2018)

isopropyl myristate

A gentle suggestion -- Give folks more time to reply, MissE. You're not likely to always get an instant answer.


----------



## MissE (Feb 12, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> isopropyl myristate
> 
> A gentle suggestion -- Give folks more time to reply, MissE. You're not likely to always get an instant answer.



Sorry, I actually only saw the first post had sailed through after I refreshed the page, and there was no way to remove the first post


----------



## Soapprentice (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes, isopropyl myristate... I Love it in leave on products... it will help the product get absorbed into the skin better.. check the following link for more info. Swiftcraftymonkey is a great site for a lot of things like this.
http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.in/2009/06/better-crafting-through-chemistry_26.html


----------



## MissE (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for the link, Soapprentice.


----------



## Soapprentice (Feb 13, 2018)

You are welcome!


----------

